# old leaves



## blondlebanese (Oct 12, 2014)

at what point are the older leaves removed and where should they be cut off?  am I guessing right when thinking that old large leaves only provide photosynthesis...sis..th...


----------



## zem (Oct 12, 2014)

no do not remove any leaves before they are completely dead. Yes you are right, the leaves are the plant's solar panels that transform light into usable energy


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 12, 2014)

The lowest/oldest leaves will yellow off and die over time. The plant will remove viable chemicals from the leaves that it no longer needs, or one that doesn't get enough light to be usable. Once the plant doesn't need that leaf or has sucked up all of the usable nutrients from it, it will drop it. Then you can remove it. Taking leaves any sooner robs the buds of needed chemistry and solar energy.


----------

